

Ask HN: Do you use Rackspace Managed Cloud? How is it? - dustyreagan

I'm thinking about upgrading my Rackspace Cloud account to their "managed" support level. I was wondering if anyone here is using their Managed Cloud and if so, how do you like it? Is it worth the extra expense?
======
maxisnow
I've used it in the past and was happy with it. If you're deploying pretty
common builds then it's easy as pie - everything else obviously can take more
time.

------
mindcrime
I recently became a Rackspace customer by default, as a result of the
Slicehost acquisition. I honestly haven't dug very deeply into their offerings
and the transition has been pretty seamless. So I don't really know much about
the difference between their "regular" cloud and their "managed cloud". Would
anyone care to share a quick tl/dr on what their "Managed Cloud" offering gets
you?

